# will it effect my chances?



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

just wondering if me going bankrupt in this country ( UK ) will effect my chances of moving to australia in the future etc?? im thinking of letting my daughter go and live with her mum in australia in the summer holidays next year and then im going to apply for a visa to live there as my daughter will be a resident there through her mum. just wondering if going bankrupt will go against me, as i wanna start a new l;ife in australia and forget the past.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey antmeister don't we all! Just remember that the Aussies are quite a forgiving nation and still allow people to enter with a criminal history! Obviously depending on what you've been up to!

Going bankrupt isn't a crime is it, although there is the aspect of setting up bank accounts, transferring money etc. They would ovbviously be interested in the reasons why you went bankrupt. Although that doesn't mean the Aussie banks will reject you. Then there's the issue of declaring bankruptcy abroad, do you have to in the first place? I think you need to do a wee bit of research antmeister! There will be plenty of similar scenarios on-line that you can relate to.

All i know is you won't be able to get any credit in Oz, hence the bankruptcy.

Good luck and hope all works out for you


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

think u got it wrong, im going bankrupt this year and after a year i get released my solicitor says, but i thought it might effect my chances of moving abroad after i have got released as im restricted etc what i can and cant do, like run businesses. would this stick with me if i moved to oz? 
does your credit rating go with you or are you given a different treatment??


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry about that antmeister. I'm not sure how it works, but i would'nt think it would make any difference to the Aussies, if you're prepared to run a business and make money. If you're cleared after a year, that should be it really.

I wouldn't worry about it antmeister, you didn't commit a crime.

Good luck


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

do u know about a family visa, i was to live there but i cant find a sponsor, my little girls mum in australian and is willing to WANT her to stay obviosuly but i dont want to go about things this way coz it means ill lose my daughter to my ex wife. i know my little girl is half australian so surely theres a visa that me and my little girl can get to go and live there without a sponsor. if it means applying for a student visa or a whm visa to get into ox then do things that way i will!! im sick of the uk its soooo ****e lol


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, i know what you mean, not a nice place to live anymore is it! We have 3 kids under 10 and have done heaps of research on Oz and is definately the best place to bring the kids up, without a doubt.

If you manage to get into Oz with a student visa, which i think may be your only choice, why can't you still live with your daughter? I assume your ex-wife left the uk, went back to Oz and left your daughter with you in uk. If this is the case, won't the Aussie law grant you parental right over your wee one anyway, seen as her mother left. If you never gave her permission to take the wee one out of the uk, then it's obviously a different case, but i see what you mean, as soon as the plane lands, they will allow the mother permanent access. How old is your wee girl?

Not being nosy, just trying to help!


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

well the story was my wife walked out on me and wanted tot ake our daughter and i cut my lil girls passport up and told her no, so she left without my lil girl and went bk home, i dont get no money from my ex wife or anything and was left the bills so this is y im going bankrupt, coz not having a job coz i gave up my business to look after my lil girl i cant afford the bills and they got more and more expensive. i thought its not fair on my lil girl that she misses out all coz my ex pis**d off home without her! so i wanna go there and bring my lil girl up and live there as my lil girl WILL get citizenship BUT ( shes gotta be living there and have a australian citizen to sponsor her and look after her BEING the ex. so im kinda stuck in what to do? if i go there and the ex takes her ive lost my daughter. im planning on getting FULL custody b4 we leave tho so if anything goes nasty i have this to back me up!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I take my hat off to you mate, it's a catch 22 situation isn't it. You stay here, you obviously will have FULL custody, being her dad and the fact that mother left. (I don't know how she could have done it though, i would have stayed and stuck it out, i could never imagine being away from my kids) OR you could go to Oz, but it sounds like they will give her some sort of access if not full, which is not fair in anybody's book is it? 

If you are sure that your ex will not grant you access, if that's what happens in Oz, as it indeed is the case here in the uk, why go back, if ultimately you loose your daughter?

It's such an unfair world for men when in your case, you are only trying to do the right thing for your daughter, and knowing that it may not turn out so well on your part.

Although on the other hand, if you do go over, start your own business or work and pay your way like everyone else, i don't know about Oz law though, they may automatically grant you part access. The exception being that you're not a complete psycho, then you've no chance!

But then antmeister, you would have to live your life living relatively close to your wee ones mum, so you could see her regularly!!!


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

well i know my little girl dont want to live with her mum she keeps saying it, i sat her downa nd said were going there coz its a better life for you with schooling etc and she said i dont wanna live with mum, will i come back and i felt sorry for her coz she knows what happened even tho she was only 1 when my wife left us. now my little girls 3 and i wanted to get there and get her into school for when shes 5, i know what its like to have no education and without it your babsically fcuked. also i want to have a laidback life with no worries etc, i dont know if its me but the uk has that attitude to it and when i went to oz all the ppl were so kinda and would help you out! 
dont see much about guns and stabbings in oz either not like here! its all getting outta hand and the goverment aint really any good!
so i thought its time to go and TRY to get into oz! but the visa things really bugging me as i cant get anyone to sponsor me to live there. i need them to sponsor me for 2 years then im entitled to dole money etc and all the norm stuff ozzys are entitled to. then after 2 years id get perm visa to come and go as i pleased!. dont spose anyone knows other routes to take to live there as i aint got a trade or anything like that!


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello
Is your daughter's mother an Australian citizen? Where was your daughter born? Are you her biological father and her primary carer in the UK?
I would be pleased to know as I think there might be a way in for you.


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi im her real father and im english, my daughter was born in the uk and is a british citizen, my wife at the time was on a holiday visa and it australian. i looked into moving there but only was was for sumone to sponsor me and i cant really trust my ex as she sed she would only sponsor me if i let her have our daughter living with her. im loking into waiting till my bankruptcy is over and me and my girlfriend want to buy a business out there but were not really sure what kind of business yet, prob food or something like a chip shop lol. 
any ideas where i stand etc, i DO know tht my daughter can get dual citizenship as her mums aussie and dads british but i dunno where ill stand.


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Antmeister
Have you obtained your daughter an Australian passport yet? Citizenship certificate? Your daughter is an Australian citizen by birth if her mother was an Australian citzen at the time of her birth. Please contact the Australian High Commission in London to complete this process.
The next question I have for you is...are you her primary carer on a day-to-day basis? Do you look after your daughter socially, primary needs etc? How often? Is it full-time? I am interested to learn more about your situation as there might be a way in for you based on your daughter. Where is the mother of this child at present?
Thank you.
Liana


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

hi my daughter is registered a british citizen as british law says shes english. im her main carer full time as my wife at the time left us and went back to australia. we still hear from her at weekends when she calls to chat to my lil girl.
my daughter has a british passport and doesnt have any documents for australia. what ways would i beable to get into australia? i dont, REPEAT DONT want to live with my ex or nr my ex in any way.


----------

